# Windows 2000 anmeldung geht nicht - norton ghost image



## doc (9. April 2003)

Hi Leute!

Habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Windows 2000 System. 
Ursprünglich hatte ich eine 10 GB HDD eingebaut. Dort war auch alles in Ordnung. Ich habe mir nun eine neue 80 GB Platte gekauft, diese in zwei Partitionen aufgeteilt. Die kleinere der beiden Partitionen sollte die alte Platte als Systempartition zwecks Geschwindigkeit ersetzen. Mit Norton Ghost habe ich die 10 GB auf die Partition der 80 GB Platte übertragen. Danach habe ich die Platten umgesteckt und wollte Windows 2000 booten von der neuen Platte booten. Das hat auch soweit dann mal geklappt. 
Sobald ich jetzt aber die 10 GB Platte vom System entferne, bleibt Windows 2000 beim Anmeldevorgang hängen. Der Anmeldeschirm blinkt immer wieder auf und Windows greift endlos in gleichen Abständen auf die Platte zu und ich komme nicht mehr ins Windows. Wenn ich die 10 GB Platte wieder ins System integriere läuft wieder alles....
Meine Bootpartition ist jetzt halt auf D:. C: ist immer noch die alte Platte. Sonstige Einstellungen siehe Anhang....

Bin für jeden sinnvollen Lösungsvorschlag dankbar!!


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Ich würde mal sagen, das dies an de rnun anderen Konfiguraton des Systems liegt! Such mal bei Google nach "Sysprep" - das ist ein Microsoft-Dienstprogramm welches man normalerweise im Zusammenhang mit Images benutzt!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (10. April 2003)

In der Registry sind bestimmmt xxxx Einträge die noch auf C verweisen.
Versuch am besten der neuen Partition auch wirklich C: als Laufwerksbuchstaben zu geben die alte Platte kriegt dann einfach D:.


----------



## dfd1 (11. April 2003)

Mal so ne saudumme Frage, kann aber trotzdem der Fall sein...
Hast du die HD richtig "gejumperet"??


----------



## doc (11. April 2003)

hi leute, 

danke für die antworten. habe das problem inzwischen beseitigt. sysprep von microsoft hat das problem mit dem nicht starten wenn die alte platte drin war beseitigt. danach hatte ich glück das ich von der neuen platte booten konnte. in der regestry habe ich dann folgendes geändert:

hkey_local_machine\system\mountedDevice

hier habe ich den eintrag "\DosDevices\D:" in "\DosDevices\C:" umgewandelt und schau da, alles läuft wieder perfekt.

greezt 

stefan


----------



## Xandl (3. Februar 2005)

Hi doc,

ich habe Dein Problem gelesen, weil ich auch ein ähnliches Problem habe.

Wie hast Du es geschafft die Datei sysprep.exe auszuführen?

Ich kann z.B. mit der CD booten und dann mit der Wiederherstellung...
einen Cursor bekommen, aber wenn ich dann die EXE starten will, schreibt er Unbekannter Befehl.

Was soll ich tun?


----------

